# iphonewont connect via bluetooth to my laptop



## bluetoothmisery (Apr 20, 2013)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft® Windows Vista Home Premium, Service Pack 2, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8700 @ 2.53GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3068 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4530, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 293739 MB, Free - 83708 MB; D: Total - 305242 MB, Free - 218962 MB; E: Total - 11500 MB, Free - 1299 MB;
Motherboard: Quanta, 3624
Antivirus: Norton 360 Premier Edition, Updated and Enabled 
hi, i have been looking for a way to fix this problem of my iphone and laptop not pairing via bluetooth,they connect using a personel hotspot/usb conection,but this has become a crusade for me now,this is the error message i get,the connection with the bluetooth network device failed,please consult the documentation for the device for more information on how to resolve the issue.i have checked the drivers,windows tells me they are working properly,phone is discoverable,it shows up in bluetooth devices as well as personal area network,some ideas please about what to try next,i am tapped out,cheers


----------



## MitchandShawnna (Apr 23, 2013)

iOS devices will not pair with computers because profiles that allow file sharing are not supported. The closest thing to what you want to do would be to purchase an iWork program and "share" certain types of files via iCloud. For a list of supported bluetooth profiles, please see article number HT3647 at www.apple.com. -> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3647

Hope this helps.


----------

